# Guns Akimbo: Szene aus dem Actionkracher mit Daniel Radcliffe



## PCGH-Redaktion (23. Juni 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Guns Akimbo: Szene aus dem Actionkracher mit Daniel Radcliffe* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Guns Akimbo: Szene aus dem Actionkracher mit Daniel Radcliffe*


----------



## Hannesjooo (23. Juni 2020)

Ich hab den Film schon gesehen, letztes Jahr im Urlaub, so was von extrem guter Trash.
Dirty Harry, für Action-Fans ein Must Have.
Expecto Patronum!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PCGH_Raff (23. Juni 2020)

Also quasi Dirty Harry Potter? 

MfG
Raff


----------



## Hannesjooo (23. Juni 2020)

Jo, dess Passt. 
Ich hab im Kino meine bessere Hälfte zur Verzweiflung gebracht Raff .
Ich immer mit reingerufen "Stupor", "Avada Kedavra", "Cruzio".
Es immer nur sei ruhig und 24/7 Facepalm. Naja ich hatte gute laune.
Klasse Popkornkino so macht des Spaß.
Blu-Ray ist schon bestellt.


----------



## J-Clockson (24. Juni 2020)

Wer bei Daniel Radcliff immer noch zuerst und/oder allein an Harry Potter denkt hat die letzten 9 Jahre unter 'nem Stein gelebt. So lange ist der letzte HP-Film nämlich her.
Inzwischen hat Radcliff in recht vielen guten und unterhaltsame Werken mitgewirkt; ob nun als Hauptdarsteller oder nur kleinere Nebenrolle. Und aufgrund seines Drangs sich an verschiedenen Genres zu erproben, sollte für jeden etwas dabei sein:

Was zum Lachen? "Horns"
Psychohorror? "The Woman in Black"
Fantasy? (Laut Wiki "Horror"?) "Victor Frankenstein"
Tragikomödie? "Swiss Army Man"
Survivaldrama? "Jungle"

Ist ungefähr das Gleiche, wie mit Robert Pattinson. Wer bei dem nächsten Bruce Wayne-Darsteller immer noch "Glitzervampir" denkt muss dringend mal "The Lighthouse" gucken.

Anyway, "Guns Akimbo": Seehr unterhaltsam


----------



## Hannesjooo (25. Juni 2020)

War auch nicht zu Ernst gemeint <3.
Swiss Army Man ist einer meiner Lieblingsfilme.
Bei Robert Pattinson muss ich aber an Harry Potter und der Plastikpokal denken
Es geht nicht anders: Jump nach 40:10 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=7XKUnzddLsA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------

